# Can't copy JPG's from CD



## Erwin0265 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi all,
I have this CD that a friend gave me to try to get as many pictures off as possible.
The problem is this; the files are clearly visible in an explorer window; I can easily highlight and copy certain jpg files to my harddrive; others, I cannot.
For example, One folder contains images numbered 9801 through to 9900; I can copy and paste jpg's 9801 - 9817 and 9874 - 9900; I can't copy any of the others.
In fact, when I go to highlight these files, the highlighting usually stops after one or two files; the PC freezes and I can't "unfreexe" it until I eject the disc; then the screen goes down to my background pic [no icons] and then recovers.
I tried using Alcohol 120 to burn a new disc but it also froze with many, many errors listed on the screen.
What's wrong with these files??
My friend took them overseas, on his holiday of a lifetime; I really want to be able to recover as much as I possibly can.
Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Download the free trial version of IsoBuster. It should recover some of the files.


----------



## calvin-c (May 17, 2006)

What it sounds like to me is that these JPG's are corrupted for some reason. Try copying them from a command prompt-if nothing else it might give you an error message. One problem with explorer is that it tends to treat files as documents rather than simply as files. Usually this is helpful, but sometimes it gets in the way.

If the JPG's are corrupted then even if you copy them you might not be able to do anything with them. But i don't do very much work with graphics so maybe there are repair tools available. If this is the problem.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Try to copy the whole disc, then try copying individual pics from the new burn.


----------



## Erwin0265 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi,
Sorry for the slow response; I've been without Internet for a few days [major electrical storm fried the necessary bits and pieces on the ISP's side].

Stantley; doesn't IsoBuster deal only with image files [I already have IsoBuster]? The disc contains Jpegs - yes, Jpegs are images, but they're not images in the same sense [are they??]?? Is there a way to use IsoBuster on Jpegs??

calvin-c; how do I copy them from a command prompt?

RootbeaR; as I wrote in my initial thread, I already tried burning the disc using Alcohol120 - it was full of errors.

calvin-c - your suggestion intrigues me - now all I need is to know how to do this.
I await your rresponse and thank you all for your contributions.
Cheers
Erwin


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

IsoBuster can retrieve files from image files, but it can also recover regular files, including jpg files. There are many ways to burn files to a CD and IsoBuster can read the files pretty much anyway they got there.

Here's some info http://www.isobuster.com/help.php?help=145


----------



## calvin-c (May 17, 2006)

Most of the old DOS commands work with CD's even though DOS itself probably wouldn't (lack of DOS drivers). Since I don't know the letter of your CD drive I'll indicate it by (CD) below. Be sure to replace that, including the parentheses, with the drive letter.

Create a folder on drive C called Temp.
Open a command prompt and type:
copy (CD):\*.* C:\Temp\*.*
Press Enter. 
This should copy everything from the root level of your CD into Temp. To copy only JPG's instead of the above type:
copy (CD):\*.JPG C:\Temp\*.*
If the JPG's are in a subfolder, call it Pictures, then type:
copy (CD):\Pictures\*.JPG C:\Temp\*.*

Note the spaces between copy & (CD) and between JPG and C:. Case shouldn't be important, but spaces are. If the name of the subfolder has spaces in it (call it My Pictures this time) then type:
copy "(CD):\My Pictures\*.JPG" C:\Temp\*.*


----------



## Erwin0265 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi,

Stantley: I think I have a lot of reading to do before I can understand those instructions. It still appears that IsoBuster recovers lost files; mine aren't lost, I just can't open or copy them - I have a few other things I need to do currently [making presents for friends and family] - I'll give it a go in a few days and let you know how I go.

calvin-c; I think I understand most of your instructions - but I am still not sure what a command prompt is or where to type it [do I type it in "run"].

Thanks for the insight once again - any further insight [as you can see, I'm not exactly an expert in the terminalogy] is always appreciated; step by step instructions written for a moron would be great...lol!
Cheers
Erwin


----------



## mickyt1992 (Nov 24, 2007)

The steps are quite simple. but here is a step by step. 

Open my computer. Double click on C:. right click in an empty part and create a new folder and call it Temp (to follow calvin-c's instructions.) 

Open up a command prompt by going to start, run. In the box type cmd and hit enter.. then type in (CD):\*.* C:\Temp\*.*
this will copy the entire disk to the folder you created in C. 

Hope this clarifies things for you.


----------



## Erwin0265 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Mickyt1992,
I entered the following in the DOS window [Thanks, now I know what a command prompt is]:
D:\*.* C:\Temp\*.* and pressed "enter"; the message "System cannot find the path specified."

I then tried (D):\*.* C:\Temp\*.* and pressed enter, in case the brackets were meant as part of the path. I received the following message:
":\*.*C:\Temp\*.* was unexpected at this time."
I tried again but with a space between the asterisk and the 'C' [with and without brackets around the D]; I still got the same error messages.
What am I doing wrong?
BTW, 'D' is my CD/DVD drive.
Still fighting...............
Cheers
Erwin


----------



## mickyt1992 (Nov 24, 2007)

when you put a cd in what drive does it come in under my computer. 

It could come up as: f: holiday's pics

Sticking with that example you would change from (cd) to F. Remeber the colon. 

I think that should work, but I can't double check as I am booted in linux.


----------



## mickyt1992 (Nov 24, 2007)

oops. just reread your last post and realised what you said. I'm sorry mate, I have no idea. You can't blame me, it is getting late. (Here at least. )


----------



## mickyt1992 (Nov 24, 2007)

did u make sure you created a new folder in c called temp. Also try without putting the *'s after C. just put c:\temp\


----------



## Erwin0265 (Oct 7, 2007)

Mickyt1992:
Yes, I did have a Temp folder on the C drive
I just tried the following path:
D:\*.*C:\Temp 
But received the following message:
"The filename, directory name, or volume label syntax is incorrect."
Is there meant to be a space between the * and the C?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Erwin0265 said:


> Is there meant to be a space between the * and the C?


Yes, you need a space.


----------



## Erwin0265 (Oct 7, 2007)

OK guys,
I have a temp folder in my C drive; my CD drive is D drive:-
PLEASE - can someone try the command prompt; no matter how I try it, I get, "The system cannot find the path specified."
Once you have tried it - AND you know what you have written works; PLEASE let me know.
NOTHING; no matter how I arrange it, with a space between * and C; with D in brackets or not; with *.* after Temp, or not - nothing works.
It would be nice to at least get this to work, so I know whether or not this will make the files readable or not; BEFORE I go onto another method.
Thanks heaps for your efforts so far; I just need to know; not just "think so"...
Thanks
Erwin
BTW - I have tried this on 2 different PC's - neither work [as you may have gathered from the blurb above]


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Did you have the copy command in there? Like this: 

Copy D:\*.* C:\Temp

A space between Copy and D:\*.* and a space between D:\*.* and C:\Temp


----------



## Erwin0265 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Stantley.
No one mentioned the word "copy" before.
So, I entered the command - exactly as you wrote it and again, received a negative response [at least it's different!!]:
"D:\*.*
The system cannot find the file specified. 0 file(s) copied."

Any other ideas?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Either the files are corrupted or the disc is damaged. I still think you're best bet is Isobuster, but if you can't that to work try this, CD Recovery Toolbox Free.


----------



## Erwin0265 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi again, Stantley.
Sure enough; I tried another CD and it worked like a charm!
Soooo................
Could you give me step by step [remember, for a moron] instructions as to how to use IsoBuster to extract files from a CD [They're all Jpegs, if that matters].
Cheers and Happy New Year [in about another hour here].
Erwin


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

http://www.smart-projects.net/help.php?help=140


----------



## Erwin0265 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi all reading this thread.
Just thought I'd give you an update.
IsoBuster recovered about 25 images that I was unable to recover in any other way [mind you, it ran straight for a week [hence no postings] to do this.
I have now [on another PC - I can finally use mine again] put CD Recovery Toolbox Free to work and it has managed to recover another image so far [only been going for a few hours].
Gee, I've never seen such damaged files; usually they're either readable or plain and simply gone - these appear to be in between these 2 extremes.
Funny thing; some of the "recovered" images have the whole image but parts have been moved around - like a jumbled jigsaw; fortunately, with all straight sides - I've used Photoshop to rearrange one of these images and it looks fine now [a lot of time for just a few images, though; the things we do for friends....].
Unfortunately, some of the images "recovered" have only parts of the image and areas of single-coloured static [I'll insert a few images next post - they're all on the other PC now and it's busy doing it's recovery work - up to 95% CPU and RAM usage - must be hard work...].
Stantley, thanks for all the good advice - I'm sure your help will make my friend very happy
Cheers for now
Erwin


----------

